
Facebook Employees in an Uproar Over Executive’s Leaked Memo - Jerry2
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/30/technology/facebook-leaked-memo.html
======
romeburnsnow
Look at this and tell me that this company takes privacy seriously.

From the article:

Adam Mosseri, Facebook’s head of news, in recent days wrote unprompted to a
BuzzFeed editor and to its chief executive reminiscing and telling a story
about his mother [1]. He also wrote to a reporter from the Verge tech site
about the songs played at his wedding reception.

[1]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/mosseri/status/978005027573743617](https://mobile.twitter.com/mosseri/status/978005027573743617)

[2]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/mosseri/status/977693246888411136](https://mobile.twitter.com/mosseri/status/977693246888411136)

